# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick >  Is the Cafe Press store closed?

## darthkwandoh

When I click on the quote shirts it takes me back to the GitP main page.

----------


## Reboot

https://www.cafepress.com/orderofthestick is working for me

----------


## littlebum2002

The quote shirts aren't working for me, either. Everything else seems to be working normally though

----------


## Lord Torath

I'm using Firefox version 107.0.1 (64-bit), and the quote shirts seems to work alright:
"If I let myself get hung up on only doing things that had any actual chance of success, I'd never do anything!" - Elan
Assuming these are the quote shirts you're talking about**:

----------


## littlebum2002

> I'm using Firefox version 107.0.1 (64-bit), and the quote shirts seems to work alright:
> "If I let myself get hung up on only doing things that had any actual chance of success, I'd never do anything!" - Elan
> Assuming these are the quote shirts you're talking about**:


Try the first one, the deap seated emotional problems For me, clicking on a shirt in that category just brings me to the main OOTS page

----------


## Lord Torath

Works for me.  It takes me to the style of t-shirt page for that quote: https://www.cafepress.com/orderofthestick/2111534

If the link I just posted works for you, then maybe I can just post the link for the quote you want (assuming on my part that you just picked that quote at random).

The only other thing I can suggest (because I'm not that great an IT troubleshooter) is clearing your internet cache.  It's possible your computer has a cached version of the website with a bad link, and it looks to that instead of the latest version of the webpage.

*****************************
Edit: Okay, when I try to select an actual shirt (white shirt, black shirt, women's tee, etc.), then it takes me back to the main store page.  The mouse-over links point to different pages, but following them returns me to the main page of the webstore.

https://www.cafepress.com/orderofthestick.87506653 takes me to https://www.cafepress.com/orderofthestick

These quotes don't work for me:
Belkar: Deep Seated Emotional Problems
Ranks in Kiss my Ass
Run my Chunks of XP
Spot Check
Celia: I don't make the rules
CitD: Nutmeg
Durkon: Tankard o' Moose Urine
WWTD
Elan: Buckle our Swash
I got a 4!
I'm Participating!
I'm Invisible!
Haley: Freelance Wealth Redistribution Specialist
Know when to Hold 'em
Roleplaying
Miko: Slash Slash Slash...
Roy: Approval fills me with shame
Semi-Trained Quasi-Professional
When I stop asking questions... 
Vaarsuvius: Laws of Physics
Long rant
Xykon: Sacrificing minions

The other quotes all let me select an actual shirt type.

----------


## littlebum2002

mind blowing

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## The Giant

So I took a look at this and it seems like all the broken links have had a "PENDING" tag added to the backend by CafePress for no apparent reason. I don't know what that means exactly or how to clear it. I just reached out to CafePress but no idea if that's going to lead anywhere. If it gets fixed, I'll let you know.

----------

